# John Deere or New Holland--Need advice



## roadman (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm new to the forum guys & gals. Any advice is greatly appreciated. I presently have a Model 40-U JD tractor with an FEL and no power steering. It's a bear to handle with anything in the bucket. I've been looking at new tractors for several months

Will be using the tractor for mowing the lawn, pulling trees out of the woods. Most of my 10 acers are wooded. Will be maintaining about a 1000 feet road.

I'm leaning toward the JD 3032e and New Holland 1510. Both hydros. Any input or advice on either of these tractors would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Get a Deere. Compact and utility tractors designed for all of your property maintenance needs from : John Deere Ebay may have one you are looking for. If you are looking to keep it low budget, there are lots of Farmall C and H models out there for sale too.


----------



## BRADFORD87 (Dec 9, 2010)

The john deere e series are cheap because they are made cheap the new holland 1510 is a good solid tractor the dealer i work for has sold a lot of these tractors and had very few problems with them. we have taken a lot of the john deere e series in on trade because they had so many problems


----------

